# Rooster or hen?



## Emiliep40 (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm a new chicken owner! Probably going to ask a lot of questions haha! My first question... is this brown/white one a rooster or a hen? My friend that raises them and sold me them just saw a picture and said she might be a he!! So just trying to get a idea! They are about 4 months old!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your friend could be right. But to play it safe I'll holler at a couple of people that are better at sexing young birds than I am.

And welcome to the forum. Ask away, it's why this forum exists to help each other.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like a beautiful rooster to me


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Definitely a rooster


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The round neck feathers though look hen. What kind of chicken Is this?


----------



## Emiliep40 (Jan 10, 2020)

Maryellen said:


> The round neck feathers though look hen. What kind of chicken Is this?


It was a barn yard mix she had found after her breeding so don't for sure know!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even though I don't do well sexing these guys, I did see the neck feathers. But those extra long legs and feather development in the tail area made me think male. What I also questioned was comb color.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Barn mixes are the worst until they get to a older age lol. With the rounded neck feathers I'd lean to hen,but with the height and tail and size rooster like I said earlier. The coloring is flashy like a rooster though.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

The comb says hen to me but the tail does look a little roo-ish. we may have to wait and see


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

try to place this chick with some big aggressive rooster. if that rooster is just fine with it, then the chick under question is definitely a hen. otherwise it will be a rooster. roosters are more aggressive towards other roosters and less towards hens. (just some personal observations)

place this chick with some other hens, if she is showing tenuous signs of competition for the food that you give them, then it is a rooster. otherwise if she is also competing hard for the food, then she is a hen. roosters always allow hens to eat more/first.

and the simplest way would be to just give it some time. a few months later the chick would be big enough to start giving the rooster crow. if you guys have some other roosters try to place this chick near to them. Their rooster crows will stimulate this chick to start crowing early.


----------

